# bayrak sözcüğünün kökeni



## ancalimon

Elinde bununla ilgili bir kaynak olan var mı?


Bay sözcüğü zenginlik, iyi şans, diğerleri üzerinde gücü olmak, tanrısallık anlamları taşıyor. Bir ihtimal olabilir ama o zaman "rak" ne demek?

Buğ sözcüğü var bir de ondan ayrı olarak, ama belki o sözcükte bay kökü ile ilişkilidir?


----------



## Teekanne

Yeni olduğum için link veremiyorum, Google'da Nişanyan Sözlük'ü bulup "bayrak" kelimesini aratınız. 
batırmak kökünden geldiği iddiası varmış.


----------



## ancalimon

Teekanne said:


> Yeni olduğum için link veremiyorum, Google'da Nişanyan Sözlük'ü bulup "bayrak" kelimesini aratınız.
> batırmak kökünden geldiği iddiası varmış.



Pek manalı gelmedi bana o. Başka düşüncesi olanları merak ettim.


----------



## Serkan.kaplan

Avar dilinde ,,bay" aidiyet ve ,,rak" taraf demektir, yani aidiyet tarafı. Bugünkü avar dilinde hâlen bayrak, bay ve rak kelimeleri kullanılmaktadır. Büyük ihtimal olarak bayrak kelimesi avarçadan türkçeye geçmiş olmasıdır.


----------



## shafaq

Bu konuda müracaat edebileceğim bir kaynak biliyorsanız yazabilir misiniz lütfen.

Anadilim Avarca'nın bir kolu ve "bay" zengin demek orada... Yan/taraf anlamında ise "yak" kullanılır: 
Şol yakta=şu tarafta/yanda gibi.


----------



## Serkan.kaplan

Avarcanın hangi lehçesini konuşuyorsunuz siz?


----------



## shafaq

Serkan.kaplan said:


> Avarcanın hangi lehçesini konuşuyorsunuz siz?


Kumukça'ya Avarca'nın bir lehçesi değil de "kol"u desek daha iyi bence.
Avarca (veya Kumukça) ile ilgili sözlük türü bir kaynak biliyorsanız yazabilir misiniz?

İnternetten ulaşılabilen kaynaklarda bayrak kelimesinin aslının "badruk/batrak" olarak; en az 1000 yıldır neredeyse bütün Orta/Batı Asya Türk lehçelerinde mevcut olduğu yazılı; "d"nin "y"e kolayca dönüştüğü kaydı da düşülerek... 
 Badram>>bayram örneğinde olduğu gibi...


----------



## Serkan.kaplan

İnternette " avarca türkçe sözlük, glosbe " tarayın. Orada kumukca sözlükte var.

Ondan sonra teker teker sözlüğe kelimeleri yazın,  aidiyet, taraf ve en son bayrak kelimelerini tarayın sözlükte.
aidiyet - бай ( bay )
taraf - рахъ ( rak )
bayrak - байрахъ ( bayrak )

İlginç olan " aidiyet tarafı " bayrak kelimesi için çok anlamlı ve mantıklı geliyor bana.


----------

